# New Plastic Dust Deputy Arrests Dust



## Abbott

It looks like they also have a larger unit. http://www.dustdeputy.com/index.htm

http://www.dustdeputy.com/examples.htm


----------



## Cory

Nice review. I just got a dust deputy, too, and I can't say enough good things about it. I spent last night cutting up quite a bit of MDF and nearly 100% of the dust ended up in the DD and NOT in my shop vac.

My only complaint is that the mounting instructions that come with the DD aren't very good. I tried to use the foam blocks that were supplied with the kit, but they were too flimsy to hold the weight of the bucket, cyclone and hose. As TheDane says, the top cyclone is pretty thick and it's heavy. When I attached it to my vac using their hardware, everything was really top heavy and kept falling over. I ended up making a little cart for both the vac and the DD to sit on. I screwed one of the buckets to the cart and now I'm in business.

I haven't grounded the DD with anything, but I haven't noticed much if any static build up. The chain and washer is a great idea, though. I'm going to have to implement that right away.


----------



## WhoMe

Dane, nice review and good idea on the mounting and the grounding chain. 
I just recently got one of these DIY kits also. I have found that it works very well. I can say that it works as advertised as almost no dust gets to the shop vac. When I first got it, I assembled it and the supplied hose between the shop vac and the DD split at the connector. Not a good thing but easily overcome. I figured it is not worth the hassle to get a new hose. I have been struggling on mounting options also as dragging this around does nothing but make it fall over without no support. Once I get done with a couple house projects I will figure out how to mount that on/with my shop vac.

I keep looking at the larger units for a more permanent solution in my garage but as much as I would LOVE a V system, there is no way it would fit.


----------



## TheDane

WhoMe: I have the same space problem. The guy who said "You can't put two ton of fertilizer in a one ton truck" hasn't seen my workshop/garage!

Cory: I had one of those Woodstock Intl plastic separator lids, and static buildup was always a huge problem with it … especially the bucket. Depending on what kind of stock I was milling, the bucket would look like a cross between a wooly caterpillar and porcupine.


----------



## Bovine

I've often wondered about these systems-how much suction is lost when you attach this? Part of me thinks it wouldn't be much, but another says it could be significant.


----------



## Schummie

Dane,

thanks for your great review.
I have one question, does he works only with dust or is it possible that you can
attach a planer off a Thicknesser. (little one).

Thanks again,

Schummie.


----------



## TheDane

Bovine: I wondered the same thing, and AFAICT there is virtually no loss in suction. From what I have read, some of the problems people have with these kinds of devices are a result of air leaks. The cyclone fits tight on the bucket (with the ShopVac running, you cannot get the lid off the bucket). That's one of the reasons I used plumbers putty to seal the bolt connections to the ShopVac.

Schummie: I was using my DW733 planer with a 4" to ShopVac hose reducer and took 1/4" off about 32' of 1×6 boards with no problem. The only major tool I have not tested it with is my jointer. I suppose if you are doing heavy passes on a jointer or hogging off a lot of material you could have a problem, but I favor light cuts anyway (have always found it easier to take a little more off than put a little more on).


----------



## Tim_456

Great review. I've got the original metal version and if this works as well as that one (and it sounds like it does) you'll be pleased with it. I've attached it to my random orbital sander and used it to sand drywall and it captures everything!

One thing I will caution is that it's not a substitution for a dust collector. I've had it attached to my table saw and it just doesn't move the volume of air to capture the dust at the blade. Also, if you attach it to a shroud as when collecting dust from a RAS or a miter saw it (really the shop vac) doesn't move enough air. I"m sure some of the dust collection experts in here can explain this better.

I still love mine and thanks for the review!


----------



## Rick_Boyett

Thanks for the review. A couple of weeks ago, I saw one of these at Woodcraft and wondered if it was worth it. I've wanted a cyclone in my Garage shop but most of them are just too darn big. This fits my needs perfectly.


----------



## JDOAS

Hi guys, my name is Jamie, and I work at Oneida Air Systems. I wanted to see if you'd be willing to let me link to this review, and possibly use some of the pictures to feature on our Dust Deputy website. We're very interested in the innovative ways our customers have come up with to set up their Dust Deputy's with various types of shop vacuums. Everybody does something a little different, and we want to highlight how versatile the Dust Deputy is, with customers telling the story. Thank you!


----------



## TheDane

*Jamie:* You certainl'y have my permission.

I wrote my review for public consumption … if you find it useful, be my guest!

If you do use it, send me a link … my grandson thinks it is neat when Gramps gets 'published'.


----------



## a1Jim

Interesting , good review


----------



## JDOAS

Thank you! The page is here 
It's still being developed as more testimonials roll in.


----------



## boboswin

An old but great idea.

Now that they have patented the design it is quite pricey from my perspective and monstrously cumbersome.

Somebody needs to integrate one of these devices into a decent portable dust collector.
I'm afraid this is not it for my needs.
They already have a design out there for house clean up.


----------



## TimberGal

But Bob, it's not as pricey as the similar "Clear" one that was sold a while back and hey, the "design for house clean" up works GREAT with the Dust Deputy!! Even moves more air than with our large ShopVac. (I needed the new Dyson model for the house anyway, VBG)










I used the Oneida system with the Dyson vac mounted in an old hose reel cart. Moves around the garage great and even outside if I want to keep things tidy while working outside (and our Border Collie/garage supervisor is always right there to make sure it doesn't get too far away!!)

Although a small unit, the Dust Deputy works great when hooked up to equipment with a DC port but as others have mentioned, the vacuum systems won't move enough air to have it work effectively for a lathe shroud or any large open collection areas.

Glad that I bought the Dust Deputy and hadn't thrown out the old hose cart and Dyson - I can always find a good use for stuff, even if not for it's intended purpose!!!


----------

